# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My aquarium



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

A picture of my aquarium:


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

A picture of my aquarium:


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

she's a beauty! nice


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice. What's the plant filling up the right side of the tank? That one doesn't look familiar to me.


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice tank, the platties look very nice as well


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Thank you all for the nice comments











> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by BSS:
> Very nice. What's the plant filling up the right side of the tank? That one doesn't look familiar to me.


Do you mean against the side? That's a wall of X-mas moss.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree that the platties add a nice touch of color to an already pretty tank!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice...Looks very healty.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Sven, it's about time you share this with us!







Very nice indeed. I like the Lobelia very much. Is that the dwarf variety?


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks, Robert, and you are right: it is the dwarf variety. I got my hands on it a few months ago. It's a big difference with the 'normal' variety!


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

any chance of an insight into how you made that Xmas moss wall? what's supporting it etc. Looks beautiful.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

yes, please share how you made the xmas wall with us!! =) a some close up pics of it would be nice too!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Ben C:
> any chance of an insight into how you made that Xmas moss wall? what's supporting it etc. Looks beautiful.


Here is step by step instruction how to setup Moss Wall.
http://www.killies.com/Mosswall.htm


----------



## discusaigon (Mar 10, 2004)

wonderfull!!

I want to try to make a moss wall after read that









Svenn, have you used this methode to make your moss wall?


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

Thats really a beautiful tank. All the plants look very healthy and in good condition.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say that Jay, thats a beautiful website. If anyone hasn't had a look, click on the "greenstouch" logo in his signature. 

Jay, i'm inspired!

just wondering if you know of any Amano stores/exhibitions anywhere here in Japan? seeing as i live here, i thought i might try and check some of them out!
thanks,

BEN


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

If anyone would like any information on how to grow a thick, brown wall of diatoms, i can help you out! i think i'm becoming an expert...


----------

